# Boxer Bash, Rotweiler(Carsten), Lure Coursing



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Went to the Boxer Bash in Green Bay Wisconsin, Inga was there too so I got some shots Of Carsten to start with.





























Here is a Cute little Pibble puppy that was there, he was such a kisser.









Continued...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Now For Some Lure Coursing!!











Notice anything Wierd about THIS Doberman?



























Continued...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A Pair of Boston Terriers




































Continued...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Running two at a time



























Continued...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And Last but not least Here is Hawkeye



















Video Of Both Carstena nd hawkeye Running the Lure Course will be up on Monday.

Done.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, I would have been afraid to run the Dobe with one back leg. I mean, if she/he hurts that one leg... eek! You really take nice pictures Erin.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The Dobie has only one back leg! But darn he looks like he's running pretty darn fast! I see some nice boxers, they're gorgeous! Hawk is looking great as usual hehe


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice photos!

Regarding 3-legged pooches and canine sports, here's a great story: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4KJMXnmQH4

Can anyone say SKYHOUNDZ championship??? This is truly inspirational!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

what a wonderful story about the 3 legged dog. Thanks for sharing that GottaLuvMutts.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Keechak said:


>


Love him!!! 

Thanks for sharing the pictures - that would be really fun to watch dogs running around like that. The excitement. The Dobe with 3 legs - wow! 

Look forward to seeing the videos.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Keechak said:


>


Great photos - I love this one. It's so fun to see all different kinds of dogs lure coursing. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love the lure coursing pics! I so wish I could get Mia coursing. That'd be a sight to see, but I really think she'd be good at it, haha!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Carsten is a very handsome young Rockwilder. He's still got that puppy thing goin' on, but he'll grow up to be a real looker.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Those are fabulous shots! I love lure coursing with my Dals. It's alot of fun for the dogs as you soo captured.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

wow, what great photos! It took me a bit on the 3legged dobie. It finally clicked though.

Carsten looks GREAT! I'm so jealous that you got to meet him and Inga.

Look at Hawkeye FLY!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Omg, that pibble in the first post looks like a stuffed toy. I want to cuddle him...

Great pics! Glad you guys got to meet up.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> wow, what great photos! It took me a bit on the 3legged dobie. It finally clicked though.
> 
> Carsten looks GREAT! I'm so jealous that you got to meet him and Inga.
> 
> Look at Hawkeye FLY!


actually they belong to my kennel club so I've knowen them for a long time :

Yep Hawkeye was one of the fastest there! I am going to try and upload the vids tonight at a resturant I'm going to with Wi-Fi but We'll see.


----------

